# Raspberry PI Systemzeit in Codesys verwenden



## Eiken85 (2 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon eine Lösung, wie man die Systemzeit vom PI in Codesys verwenden kann?
Suche nach einer Bibliothek oder ähnlichem wie bei der PLC 750-881 vom Typ "SysRtcGetTime".
Der NTP Server auf dem PI läuft und ist eingerichtet.
Ich bin mit der Version 3.5 noch nicht so ganz grün.

Viele Dank für die Unterstützung


----------



## HausSPSler (2 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

schau dir das CODESYS Store Beispiel Date and Time (http://store.codesys.com/date-and-tme.html ) an, vielleicht noch kombinieren mit OSCAT Calender -> meist braucht man noch Feiertags / Urlaubs / Wochenend Info
die Oscat libs findest du auch im Store oder aber bei OSCAT.de.

Wie immer wenn du ein Store Beispiel verwendest, finden man das Beispiel nach Installation über den PackageManager das Projekt unter:
"c:\Users\<DEINUSERNAME>\CODESYS Examples\"
und damit es mit dem Pi funktioniert noch folgendes ausführen:
- Projekt öffnen
- Im Gerätebaum auf der SPS (das ist nach dem Download die Windows SPS - Control WIN)  rechtsclick Gerät aktualisieren auf Raspberry Pi (den findet man unter den SoftMotion SPS'en)
- dann noch Compilerversion und Visualisierungsprofil auf aktuell setzen, dann ist das Projekt aktuell und kann mit dem Pi verwendet werden.


Grüße


----------



## Eiken85 (3 Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank,
das Beispiel hatte ich vorher schon gesehen, es wurde aber mit Fehlermeldungen geladen. Das man im Projekt so einfach das Gerät aktualisieren kann, ist eine echt gute Funktion!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Tom... (16 Januar 2019)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> ...schau dir das CODESYS Store Beispiel Date and Time (http://store.codesys.com/date-and-tme.html ) an...
> 
> ...und damit es mit dem Pi funktioniert noch folgendes ausführen:
> - Projekt öffnen
> ...



Vielen, Vielen Dank!

Wieder ein Beispiel, das auf Anhieb funktioniert!

ABER:

 - gibt es da noch mehr "Dokumentation" für? Die zwei Seiten pdf erklären nicht alles...

 - zeigt der Platzhalter %t[ddd] immer einfach so den aktuellen Wochentag?

 - das funktioniert dann auch ohne jeden Funktionsaufruf aus SystemTimePrg() und DateTimeUtility()?

 - wie bekommt man Tag und Monat in deutsch?

In den zwei Seiten pdf Doku wird verwiesen auf die online Hilfe: Punkt Visualization -> Text and Language in Visualization -> System time Output

den ich absolut nicht finde?!

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!
Grüße
Tom


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich hänge dir mal ein Beispiel an...
Grüße


----------



## sa1bot (24 Januar 2019)

Hi

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was fuer eine Peripherie du an deinem Pi dran hast zwecks einer RTC. 
Aber man kann in der SysTimeRtc Bibliothek mit den Funktionen SysTimeRtcGet und SysTimeRtcConvertUtcToLocal 
die Systemzeit auslesen. 

Wenn du nur die Uhrzeit in der Visu anzeigen moechtest reichen die Visuplatzhalter, 
da muss man keine weiteren Funktionen aufrufen.


----------

